# Stretchy ring slings, are they out there?



## bente (Apr 1, 2002)

Does anyone know of ring slings made of stretchy fabric? I found some from Zolowear, but are there any others out there? And what about fleece pouches. I think I had one from Kangaroo Korner years ago, but I can't find them anymore.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

My Hotslings fleece pouch was slightly stretchy - they don't make that type anymore but I have seen an adjustable fleece pouch in recent years. You may be able to find one second hand as well.

As far as stretchy ring sings -- I feel like that may not be such a practical idea for some reason. I feel like the ring IS your stretch, IYKWIM. I also feel like stretchy knit would get fairly thrashed going through the rings. That's just my gut feeling on why you don't see many of those.

Good luck!


----------



## sassyfirechick (Jan 21, 2012)

I've got 2 Sakuras, the double layer linen I initially bought (and love) bc I wanted a bit more support, and the single layer linen I just picked up from their sample sale to have a back up, and something a little lighter for summer (also love!) and the single layer has a bit more give to it. Not 'stretchy' but not so harsh that it doesn't conform nicely around DD.


----------



## khensberry (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think a stretchy ring sling would work very well! You need the fabric to be supportive since it is only one layer. Stretchy wraps have to be tied in a particular way to provide support to the baby. If anyone makes them, however, it would be the lady at Sleeping Baby Productions (you can find her on google). She custom makes slings in almost any type of fabric you can imagine.


----------



## bente (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks guys I saw someone using one as a belly binder when she was pregnant and I thought it was a good idea. And then to use with newborn and smaller baby. I can see how it might not be the best option for a sling though.

Is anyone familiar with how much stretch the Zoloewear has?


----------



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

I have made quite a few slings and wanted to experiment with a stretchier fabric. I used a knit that is very similar to the Moby wrap fabric and made a sling with she same dimensions as my regular, non-stretch ring sling. It worked great for the first few weeks with my son, up until about 10 or 11 lbs or so, but the fabric started slipping through the rings when he got much bigger than that. The knit is not very grippy in the rings. I wouldn't feel safe using it for him anymore, but boy was it comfortable for me while it lasted. I loaned it to a friend whose little one isn't such a lunker, hoping that it will get some more use. I have recently fallen love with woven wraps...but that is another post altogether.


----------

